# Clocks



## billyre (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get free plans for grandfather clocks, I am going to try to make one it will be my first.

Thanks ...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Your first project or your first clock?

Regardless really, what I often do is take a camera to an antique show or auction and take a few pictures. 

There are many places that offer clock movements, woodcraft.com is a good place to start.

Once you have decided on a movement, you'll have an idea of what measurements you need for the hood and body. The details in the piece can come from the pictures you gathered. The base is a matter of proportion. 

Think about how you will join all of the pieces together, rather what type of joinery you will use.


Get your hands on a copy of Google Sketch-up, it's free. Use it to draw out your design. Posting those drawings here help us see what you are talking about.

There are some tricks to getting good tone quality from the chimes. When you get to that point in the hood, give a shout.

It may seem daunting at first, but if you get stuck along the way, all here are eager to help new folks to the craft.

You can do this!
BTW, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill, 
I don't know about free plans, but Klockit (spelling?) sells plans, parts, movements, etc., for all kinds of clocks. I don't think the plans they sell are that much money. You might want to give them a looksee.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

In my experience, free plans are easy to come by but are usually unsatifactory in meeting the requirements that you have pictured in your head. For a variety of clock patterns (at fairly reasonable prices) you might want to check Wildwood Designs. (on line) I have purchased and made quite a few patterns from them and have been pleased with the results. Their customer service is also top notch.
Ken


----------



## JBark (Oct 8, 2008)

*Clock Plans*

You didn't mention style? Do you like 18th century? There was a plan in Fine Woodworking a year or so back of a flat top Pennsylvania clock in Tiger Maple. I can't remember the builder's name, he used to do a lot of plan type articles for FWW. Good detailed drawings, good design.

Society of Period Furniture Makers (is American in there somewhere?) has plans on their site, one of which is a clock. Not sure how free they are though? A member ther sells clock movements, if you are in the market. Mike Siemsen is his name and he may help you with finding a good plan too.

It's a fairly involved piece...I've made one myself. Many areas to go wrong, many areas that require good planning. Good luck.

John


----------



## billyre (Jul 6, 2008)

John;
Thank you for your reply,first efford at building a clock I have found some plans on clocks here in N.B. Canada at a place called Lee Valley tools at a good price,
Bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Free plans, like anything else free, are usually worth what you paid for them. For a first project I think I would want to start off with the best available.

G


----------



## kenb (Oct 9, 2008)

Another good place I have found to buy at is www.craftimeclockery.com


----------



## JBark (Oct 8, 2008)

George,

I don't mean to be arguementative but I think this thought;

"Free plans, like anything else free, are usually worth what you paid for them. For a first project I think I would want to start off with the best available."

...is, how should I say, faulty? There is much that can be found for free that is very very good or very inexpensive. Lonnie Bird (I remembered the name) did an excellent article in FWW with more than enough information to build an excellent clock. FWW has had other articles on the same subject. The site I mention for the Society of American Period Furnituremakers (sapfm.org) has two sets of plans for superb clocks. A site like that is full of helpful people and there is a good likelihood that other plans could be gotten for free. Not everything needs to come at a high price or any price at all, especially in the day of computers.

Just my opinion.

John


----------



## neiabutcher (Oct 10, 2008)

*Free Grandfather Clock Plans*

There is a free plan that is quite detailed on Shopsmith's web page.

good luck on your first Grandfather's Clock.


http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/sept_oct_00/html/major_project.htm


----------

